# ND Duck Opening Weekend Pics and Stories



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

OK guys... let's hear 'em and see 'em!

Who limited fastest? Anyone get some new jewelry?

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

jumpin the horn Ryan haha!! Its almost noon now here and wish I would be fast asleep waiting for the alarm clock to go off,............ or be listening to my dad snore

Good Luck guys!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chaz Hightower is already back at the lodge. He carved 3 dozen decoys (he was bored.. as he doesn't need them), reloaded a case of shells, ate breakfast of a dozen eggs, 2 pounds of bacon, drank a thermos of Folgers coffee, read the newspaper, got his Camaro an oil change, and hammered out a limit of ducks, grouse, partridge, and crane before most of these guys hit the road.

I'm just sayin... it was a slow opener morning for him.

Ryan


----------



## Joe05785 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have to be honest, I'm pretty jelous right now. I'm stuck down here in alabama starring at the walls until Oct 12th. So save some ducks for me guys! I hope everyone does well this weekend and post up a bunch of pictures.

Joe


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

overall ****ty moring, got the roost jumped by two different groups, but we picked up our 3rd canada goose band of the year so that helped control the temper a but, goiong out in a couple hrs to try to get out duck limit :beer:


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

Pretty sh*tty for us as well. We had our roost jumped well before shooting hours by some people trying to hunt in a small boat, all the ducks headed in every direction never to return. So then we decided to head to a field where we new ducks had been the night before. We had been there about an hour and bagged a few greenheads when all the sudden the farmer pulls up and decides today is the day to plow that field. Maybe have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Architect414 said:


> the farmer pulls up and decides today is the day to plow that field.


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

we are out at the WPA near minto ND, and we had a few boys set up about 150 yards away and they had 2 mojos and 2 dozen floating what ever kinda ducks and we had 5 lards and 1 baby mojo and had the 1st and only goose come in and i dusted his @$$ and he hit the water like a f'in ton of bricks then he swam away and i thought i killed him right away but i guess not......then after that shot everything on that WPA got up and it sounded like a landing jet then we got a few more teal and a gadwall we headed out and we road hunting and got 2 woodies and the 1 hen lard and the greenwing.

good hunting 
Cole


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Mornings like this morning can make me put the geese on the back-burner for a bit. (till next weekend anyway)  Greenies be fallin' and workin' like nobody's business.

After we were limited by 7:30-8:00, it was a lot of fun to sit back and take some pictures as there were ducks everywhere and just kept coming and coming. 
I'll try to get pics up in the near future, but it sounds like way too much work at the moment.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Limit by 8 four guys and also 6 geese... TONS of ducks hundred this way hundred right out front 50 coming from the back.... it was like this for a half hour non stop we kind of just watched for a little while without callin any shots just because it was so fun to watch... hope everyone else did great!


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Got our 3 man limit of ducks, plus two geese. My buddy got a Mallard drake that was double leg banded, one was a $50 reward band.

Tried to post a picture, but I'm having trouble with the new picture upload feature.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Went out today with an old timer. He's 79. Here's a nice canada he bagged. He also bagged 3 blue wing teal and a canvasback. Hope I can do that when I'm 79.


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Glad to hear so many did so well. My brother and I also had a great morning. Limited by about 8:00 on the ducks but the geese were tough on us. Got one though so overall it was a lot of fun. Can't wait till the morning to give it another go. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great to see him out at 79. He sure does not look 79. :beer:

We had the mother load of ducks. However this morning they started coming 30 minutes before shooting time and of course stopped about 1 minute prior to legal shooting. Later on my buddy shot 1 greenhead.

Also we had a single goose do a bombing raid on us. He honestly sucked into 4 luckies. He made it out though.

Even though the ducks came early it sure was nice to be under them again. I tried taking pictures but it was too dark. Pintails are looking good. They may be mountable in a few weeks. I did see on that had a nice sprig on it though so he may be ready to go very soon.

Will go after the geese in the morning and maybe ducks in the after noon.

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

My morning went the way of 414 and jw. Basicly, ****ty. Get out there, get lost trying to find the huge slough. We get set up and don't see the wegions or mallards we did yesterday. We do eventually. Only now my dad is walking along the shoreline on the other side with the dog jumping in the water. Needless to day, they didnt come in. Just got a few gadwalls and teal. The one good shot at a goose this morning, and he comes out of nowhere while I have a duck load in. I hit him a bit, but not well and he didnt go down.

Later, we found some cranes. I don't know wtf happened, maybe they were farther than they appeared(that tends to happen with cranes), but 3 shots within killing range produced nothing.

Oh well, was able to get out and bag some ducks anyway. Doing it tomarrow again.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I've never seen mallards working fields on opening day like this in the southern part of the state before. We got beat to our first 2 fields and waited till it got light. Saw a couple hundred ducks working a field and got set up quick. Man that was fun! The little slough in the field must have had 500+ when we left the field. The slough is hidden from the road so it should have ducks to come as long as no one messes with it. Even got 2 bonus partridge. The geese wouldn't even give a look, but still a fun day.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

jwdinius1 said:


> overall sh*tty moring, got the roost jumped by two different groups, but we picked up our 3rd canada goose band of the year so that helped control the temper a but, goiong out in a couple hrs to try to get out duck limit :beer:


and to think, locals bustin up the roost! how dare them! :******: I thought that job was saved for us NR's.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I was hopin we'd have more pics by now! Looks like a lot of guys are gettin some zzzzz's after having gotten up so early!

Keep em' comin!

If they are comin in that hard and heavy, make sure to take some photos of them buzzin the dekes before you pick up!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Heres a few shots from my cell phone


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

^^^dear lord^^^


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Architect414 said:


> Pretty sh*tty for us as well. We had our roost jumped well before shooting hours by some people trying to hunt in a small boat


Dang NR's :roll: oh wait...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

A NR just started the debate again when it was no where to be :lol:

Yes just as many local hillybillies who dont know better jump roosts as do NR's. Just because you are born in Nodak doesn't mean you know how to decoy birds.

On a side note, I did see some guys creeping and then jumping some coots on big water last night while scouting :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Must have heard about all the coots they banded this year!

This morning was a lot more productive. What a difference a day makes!


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

No debate....just funnin' with ya. :beer:

Never thought North Dakotans were so high strung.

Great pics fellas

Glad to see you were able to get out and hit them hard this weekend.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

My drivers license says Minnesota on it, but my nodak hunting license still says resident :wink:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah im sorry shinawassee kid or whatevere your name is, did i ever once ***** about nr's jumping roost, sounds llike u have a stick up ur *** or are a roostbuster yourself and didn't get caught this weekend. yeah i have locals jump roosts all the time, most are high school kids whos daddies dont hunt and cant afford decoy spreads for the fields or r just too damn lazy to scout, u must be one of them to jump a thread just like u jump roosts!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I really don't care that someone ALWAYS jumps the roost when im hunting. I just enjoy being in the outdoors with my friends and family. Thats what hunting is all about!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, since Chris went to the new no warning system, I have a feeling you won't be with us much longer jwdinius1. I believe shiawassee_kid was making a (somewhat) sarcastic, joking comment, and you just went way overboard and probably got yourself kicked out for the personal attack. Bye!

Back on subject. We went out both mornings and did alright. We had a good spot but there didn't seem to be as many ducks in the area as I had originally thought. Had guys pounding the heck out of 'em just a little ways from us in two different directions, but didn't get the big concentrations over our way. Some of those birds sure seemed like as soon as they had their minds made up on a destination there was no way in heck you were going to change their minds, no matter what. We ended up with a mixed bag of 10 ducks and 4 geese on Saturday, and only 4 ducks and 2 geese on Sunday. We had a really good time though, and it was nice to get out and spend some field time with my dad.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

johnsona said:


> Well, since Chris went to the new no warning system, I have a feeling you won't be with us much longer jwdinius1. I believe shiawassee_kid was making a (somewhat) sarcastic, joking comment, and you just went way overboard and probably got yourself kicked out for the personal attack. Bye!


not trying to be a dick here, but who the hell are you? the personal attack tattle tale police. wait, maybe I am trying. right now i can picture a third grader "tattling" because someone called billy a weiner. as for shishkabob kid, quit your pot stirring NR bullsh1t. its pretty damn easy to make a "joking" post look bad. your's did.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

So much for the good stories.


----------



## Hdnpowrz (Aug 27, 2005)

Edited post after I read the rest of the posts. Biting my tounge....


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry, no pics guys. Wasn't overly proud of the $hit ducks we shot today amongst a handful of mallards, although I was proud of my dog when I watched him work. Only shot 7 mallards and a few honks on saturday.

I am a little suprised how worked up people are getting, must have been a rough weekend.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

averyghg said:


> I really don't care that someone ALWAYS jumps the roost when im hunting. I just enjoy being in the outdoors with my friends and family. Thats what hunting is all about!


Exactly! There should be no fighting over jumping the roost just enjoy the hunting were lucky to have!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I typically try to hunt birds coming off of roosts that can't be distrubed. Refuges, etc.


----------



## Josh_Flem (Aug 30, 2007)

Some guys jumped the roost by us, it kinda worked in our favor as it had the ducks up and moving at right about sun up. We had ducks buzzing our decoys for the first hour of light, now if the shooting was better we would probably have a limit, but being it was the first trip this year we were a little rusty. Managed 5 mallard drakes noticed they were young birds, not green yet, a BWT, and a couple gaddys. After that the geese started flyiing, we were able to knock down two sky pigs. will post pics when I get them. Overall a good trip, slept three guys in the cab of an extended cab truck, but it was good to be back out there, good luck to everyone the rest of the season, lets see some pictures.

P.S. I am pretty sure that most people here hunt becasue it is something they love to do and are very passionate about. If you are just out there to shoot birds oyu are in the wrong sport, I would suggest taking up sporting clays, if you can shoot strait, the pigions are a guarentee.

Josh


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

will post pics, later but we had good weekend,

saturday, shot are limit of ducks and geese 19 ,mallards and 1 drake woody, geese worked good once the wind picked up.

sunday, only shot 8 ducks all mallards, and our limit of honks, seemed like there were a ton a geese in the area, i hope they stay.

overall a great weekend, although is was a little warm.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I just heard from my mom that my dad and brother both limited out on geese and ducks both Saturday and Sunday....really makes me sick!! :lol: Im thinking these birds had not been hunted yet this year!!!! Nice work dad and Bro


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Any renegade snows wander into anyones spread this weekend?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> We had been there about an hour and bagged a few greenheads when all the sudden the farmer pulls up and decides today is the day to plow that field.


That's horrible. How dare he try and make a living while you are trying to have fun!!!! What a dink he must be!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

hey guys.....i didnt make it out for duck opener (walleye fishing) but i did make it out sunday with the boys, we set up on some t-water and watched ducks fly from the roost to the field and bump back and forth from the field to us. There were some other hunters in the field to the north and some to the west of us..... all seemed to be getting a lot of shooting.

Anyway 6 guys limits of green and honks.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Limit of Mallards and a couple of honks field hunting on Saturday...Lot's of ducks and LOT'S of hunters. Sunday, Pintails and Mallards...Less hunters and birds...Finished one short of a limit. Great weekend overall!


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

I sure would not like some one comimg to my bed room and busting me!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Dad and brothers weekend, same field, same conditions both days-hot and sunny









My dad








My brother


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

USSapper said:


> Dad and brothers weekend, same field, same conditions both days-hot and sunny
> 
> My dad


SWEET PICS!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Had to work for our limit of ducks saturday, got 3 BIG bonus geese, one went 16 lbs.

But sunday they literally commited suicide. Got our 15 birds in just under 20 minutes.

I got a bit flustered on a real nice wood duck. Missed him 3 times  .

On another note, busted some Minnesota boys sitting in a slough late saturday morning. Called the warden on their position. Couldnt stick around as had other obligations, hope they got pinched.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

We didn't take many pictures this weekend. When we weren't hunting we were sleeping! Heres the ones we did take. We didn't take any pictures on Saturday. Didn't even think of it. There was six of us on Saturday. Limited out on geese, and Three of us on Sunday. Limited on geese and grouse.


























We were shooting really well on Sunday. We were landing huge flocks. One of which I had 6 standing no more then three feet from the bottom of my blind. They were really liking the spread! We had four out of the nine birds with head shots. We "AKA" I :lol: :lol: was leading them really well. Nice work boyz!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bareback, The might be ND residents Might have wanted to check on that first. I hunt with guys that have MN. licence plates, but are ND residents. Right USA??? That's why I drive! Just a thought if they were infact MN residents nice work!


----------



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

Saturday morning we shot 19 mallards and 5 geese with 6 hunters. Sunday morning we shot 11 mallards and 4 geese. Hunted in a big grain field. Had a lot of flocks come in, but it was tough to pick out drakes and most of the group was new to field hunting ducks and only shooting drakes so we would only drop a few out of each flock. Also had the roost near us get busted so that screwed us over too. All in all it was a pretty good weekend

I have minnesota license plates, but I can hunt in ND as a resident because I go to college at NDSU so you really can't assume those guys were non-residents.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> got 3 BIG bonus geese, one went 16 lbs.


Hope you froze it and are sending it in, you could get a dozen drop zone decoys if it was trult 16 lbs. Check the thread on the Canada Goose hunting section!!! Good Luck!! :wink:


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I bet the "MN" boys were real happy when the warden showed up and read them the riot act when they more than likely did nothing wrong. If they were actually breaking the law that's great, but I hope you did more research than looking at their license plate. And honestly, the only way you'd know is if you walked out and talked to them, in which case I'm pretty sure they were long gone by the time the warden showed up.

A guy I know did witness a spinner running in a field the friday night of youth duck season, Ialwayslovethatone......


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Had to work for our limit of ducks saturday, got 3 BIG bonus geese, one went 16 lbs.
> 
> On another note, busted some Minnesota boys sitting in a slough late saturday morning. Called the warden on their position. Couldnt stick around as had other obligations, hope they got pinched.


The big goose thing has been covered on all the forums lately.. A dozen dropzone decoys are yours if you truly shot a 16 lb goose, even a 15lber will do. But then of course you'd have to prove it.

I would also like to thank you for your standup job of alerting the authorities to what was probably some college students or someone who bought a truck in MN. I know at least half of the guys I hunt with have MN plates on their rigs, I did until this summer when I bought a truck up here finally.

Chop_05, We ran into you boys at stamart bright and early on yesterday morning. The clerk asks 10 guys in camo before 4 AM "you guys going hunting?" -HERES YOUR SIGN.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Seriously!??.......CRAP! Its going in my belly in about three hours. 
Wish I had known that before.

We got one opening weekend last year that went 16 as well. Both weighed on acertified scale, ill tell ya, you dont want to have to carry a 16 lber very far, lol.

As for the NR's, we talked to them, they were several older gentlemen, we informed them of the NR opener next weekend, they really had a "give a sh#t attitude", so im really hoping they got nailed. Wish I didnt have to leave or Id have stayed and made sure they got nailed.
Seriously guys, Im not gonna call the authorities without first doing a little investigating. Im well aware of reciprocity for college students and the fact someone may have a vehicle with out of state plates, geez. They were breaking the law plain and simple.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Smoked the honks and ducks both days with 6 guys. To bad it all as to end to soon. As a matter of fact it will end in 5 days...


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

I have mn plates and rarely ever get denied permission, never get wierd looks, and have never been asked about it... out of state people need to realize that the rules need not be broken becuase it gives us students a very bad rep when we are actually legal... i know plenty of people who dont care about the rules, but guess who i dont hunt with... ever... I am really regreting going out sunday the more and more i read but I got all week... what does school matter when ducks are flying?


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

If that's the case then thanks for calling them in.........


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

greenwinger_13 said:


> I am really regreting going out sunday the more and more i read but I got all week... what does school matter when ducks are flying?


Ok guys enough with the NR storyline... it's been discussed and commented on.. let's keep the thread on track please 

In reference to that quote above.. I'd tell you to make sure you take the time now to get all the hunting in you can! I know I arranged my fall schedule of my senior year to only have classes on Tuesday's and Thursdays with a night lab on Wednesdays :thumb:

I think I hunted 4 day weekends almost every week of the season!

There is no way I could arrange such a sweet schedule now post graduation! I fondly reminisce that year! 8)

Ryan


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Great stories and pictures guys, now you really have me pumped. Good luck to everyone
Dan


----------



## Josh_Flem (Aug 30, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Seriously!??.......CRAP! Its going in my belly in about three hours.
> Wish I had known that before.
> 
> We got one opening weekend last year that went 16 as well. Both weighed on acertified scale, ill tell ya, you dont want to have to carry a 16 lber very far, lol.
> ...


We got told twice this weekend that we couldn't hunt because of a minnesota license plate. One guy tried to take over our field stating that we couldn't hunt it, buit I think he was just ****** we beat him out. They both looked dumbfounded when we explained that because we go to college here we get resident licenses.

Josh


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Earliest class at 11 or 1 depending on the day which gives plenty of time to go out... I used to go out before high school in the morning and I needed to be there at 815 so 11 is nothing... Last year and the year before I probably went out 4 days a week without question. Now i am getting to be a busy old man... (senior @ und) Does anyone have some more pics I have tests this week so I need to see what I am missing for inspiration..


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

mid week pics anyone?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Check out the Green Barley Field thread I just posted some. This week has been HOT as far as birds go.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=43933


----------

